# Pork and Lamb?



## Mandurpie (Feb 17, 2015)

So I have a hedgehog that is about 5 months old. Maybe a few months Older.
Well I had to go away for the weekend and my mom was watching over my baby ( I'm a rather worried mother if I have to leave). Over the weekend I found out that my mom gave my hedgehog one of my cats treats. I freaked out cause I have never given her cat treats and as far as I was concerned I should never do such. 
So all day I spend looking up what was going to happen. Finding out what was bad for hedgehogs and What was safe. My cat eats Orijen Red, and I looked over the ingredients to find that it wasn't what most people were trying to feed their hedgehogs. 
So what I was wondering is if these WOULD be okay for a treat only once in awhile. INGREDIENTS:
Boneless wild boar, boneless beef, boneless lamb, wild boar liver, lamb liver, beef liver.

That's it. But I was worried about the pork and lamb. 
Opinions?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't see any problem with feeding it as a treat once in a while.


----------

